# pool zu schwimmteich umbauen/ausbauen



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

*pool zu schwimmtzeich umbauen/ausbauen*

hallo leute...ich  habe  mal eine vielleicht blöde frage: kann ich unseren alten  pool (er ist  6x3 meter und 1,50 tief und in die erde  versenkbar) zu einen schwimmteich umbauen?? - wir sind das chloren leid, zumal  der jüngste  dagegen allergisch zu sein scheint  ...geht sowas, indem man den ganzen pool versenkt und eine bachlauf   an der seite macht oder so???
kann mir jemand evl.  literatur empfehlen odewr hat  jemand einen link parat??


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo Bella so einfach geht das nicht. die Arbeit die das Chlor macht muss von Pflanzen erledigt werden da reicht nicht nur ein Bachlauf. normalerweise wird ein Pool um ca 50 bis 60 cm von oben abgetragen, mindestens an einer Seite  und um eine Pflanzfläche und Flachwasserbereich erweitert. Die ganze Aktion macht jedoch nur sinn wenn der alte Pool von der Substanz noch in Ordnung ist. Dann ist noch entscheident ob du sowas selbst machen kannst oder ob das eine Firma erledigt. Bei einem Umbau bist du immer bei der Planung an Vorgaben gebunden. Vor Zwei Jahren wurde mir schon mal die Frage gestellt mit dem Umbau. Der ehemalige Poolbesitzer hatte einen ca 10 Jahre alten Pool ich habe im Empfohlen ihn komplett abzureisen und einen Schwimmteich mit einer ganzen Garten Neugestaltung ins Auge zufassen. heute ist er froh und begeisterter Schwimmteichbesitzer. Als Fläche solltest du minimum 70 bis 80 m² zur Verfügung haben. Vieleicht lässt du dir mal den Naturagart Katalog schicken um dich mal über das Thema allgemein zu informieren. Für zum selbst bauen hat auch Ralf von diesem Forum gute Vorschläge und Tips. Ich kann immer nur empfehlen schau dir Schwimmteiche bei Besitzern an und lass dir von ihren Erfahrungen berichten da lernst du am meisten vor allem bei Teichen die älter als 3-4 Jahre sind  . Ich habe meist ca 15 bis 20 Besucher im Jahr die sich über das Thema informieren möchten. Der weiteste reiste sogar 300 km an. 
Ich hoffe du bist neugierig geworden. Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. Gruß Günter


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo Bella,

wenn es wirklich nur das Chlor (und das Chloren) ist, Euer Herz aber nicht wirklich an einem Schwimmteich hängt (habe so das Gefühl, dass Du nicht unbedingt Naturteich-Liebhaberin bist): Hast Du schon einmal von einem Chlorinator auf Salz-Basis gehört ? Das ist ein kleines Gerät, das in die Filterleitug (per Bypass) eingeschleift wird. Dann kommt Salz in den Pool (ca. 3 bis 5 mg/Liter), das Wasser schmeckt jetzt leicht salzig, aber weit entfernt etwa von Meerwasser. In dem Gerät befinden sich Titanplatten, an denen eine schwache Gleichspannung (12 V) anliegt. Das Chlor aus dem Salz (NaCl) wird kurzzeitig freigesetzt und entfaltet seine sterilisierende Wirkung. Reicht aber nicht aus, um grünes Wasser nach dem Winter wieder klar zu machen (dafür braucht man einmal eine Schock-Chlorung bzw. Algenmittel, deshalb auch der Bypass), was die extrem geringe Dosierung belegt.

Das Salz im Pool verbraucht sich nicht (bzw. muss nur ersetzt werden, wenn beim Rückspülen Wasser in die Kanalisation geht und durch Frischwasser ersetzt wird). Verdunstetes Wasser wird einfach ohne Salzzugabe ersetzt. Das Gerät zeigt Dir ausreichende/nicht ausreichende Salzdosierung an und die Chlorierung lässt sich fein dosieren. Wegen der extrem geringen Mengen an Chlorgas, das ja auch nicht frei bleibt, hat man keine Allergieprobleme und keinen unangenehmen Geruch mehr. Hier in Südfrankreich sind diese Dinger das Non-plus-ultra. Ich habe ein solches im Frühjahr selbst eingebaut - es ist noch nicht einmal teuer, wenn man die Kosten für Chlortabs berücksichtigt. Die Frage ist nur: Bekommt Ihr in Deutschland Salztabletten dafür (was ich annehmen möchte) ? Ansonsten kann ich das Gerät uneingeschränkt empfehlen (wenn man einmal davon absieht, dass man für die Erstbeschickung seinen Kofferraum mit schweren Säcken von Salztabletten belädt).

Man sollte nur die etwas teureren Geräte kaufen, bei denen sich die Polarität alle paar Sekunden ändert - sonst hat man wieder Arbeit und muss regelmässig reinigen !

Hier einmal zwei Links: Der erste zu dem Gerät, das ich gekauft habe. Der zweite zur Information. Der Anbieter im zweiten Link gibt eine perfekte Erklärung des Systems, bietet aber keine Gräte mit wechselnder Polarität an. Sie müssen also gereinigt werden. Als Grund dafür nennt er, dass die Polaritätsumkehr die Titanbeschichtung angreifen würde. Selbst wenn das stimmen sollte (was ich noch bezweifle) - bei dem Preis für das Gerät kann man darüber eher lächeln. 8 Jahre sollte die Zelle nämlich allemal halten.

http://www.pool-shop-sk.com/Technik/POOLMAID/poolmaid.html
http://www.salzwasserpool.ch/wm/poolworld watermaid info.pdf

Sollte Dich so etwas interessieren (Preis, Fotos von der Installation, Bezugsquellen...), sollten wir in Email-Kontakt treten. Ein reines Poolthema gehört nicht in ein Teichforum.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

EDIT: WOW ! Sehe gerade, dass mein Gerät in dem Shop für 1.650 EUR angeboten wird. Keine Panik ! Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe ich ca. 500 EUR dafür bezahlt - und es gibt auch noch preiswertere Geräte.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Aug. 2003)

Es gibt schon viele Pools die zu einem Schwimmteich umgebaut wurden dabei gibt es 2 Wege:

1. Seitenwände werden sofern es die Statik zulässt abgebrochen und die Filterzonen an den Pool angebaut. Das Bedeutet aber neue Folie, viele Erdarbeiten, fast ein Neubau

2. Seit einiger Zeit kann die Aufbereitung komplett getrennt vom Pool angelegt werden. Dies ist dann von Vorteil wenn, man die strengen Pooform behalten will und keinen Platz im Garten hat.

Der Pool muß lediglich mit Skimmer oder Überlaufrinne ausgestattet werden. Eventuell neue Abdichtung. Irgedwo im Garten wird ein "Teich" angelegt und das Wasser umgepumpt. Dies könnte teilweise auch unterirdisch erfolgen. Das heisst der Teich wird mit Rasen oder Staudenbeeten überbaut. Ideal für wenig Platz.
Schau mal rein bei www. bionova. de
Die bieten so etwas an


----------

